# Collegefest/Mount tremblant



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

laXfever34 said:


> I just booked collegefest, which is now CollegeXbreaks in Montreal at mount tremblant with a bunch of other people. Has anyone made the trip before? I have seen the advertisment hype videos and pictures, but I would like to hear what anyone on here has to say about their experience with the spring break trip or just the mountain? Any crazy stories... etc. Thanks!



I've never gone through college fest, but I've been going up the last few years with some friends while the collegefest is there. It's probably the highlight of my year everytime. Nice condos walking distance from the lift. Ride all day, then hit the clubs, bars, casino at night. I've seen the advertisements before and that's pretty much how it is. It's a bonus if you like french girls :thumbsup:


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

If you're single and like to party, as do your friends, you can definitely have a good time.
My buddies loved it. I'm not huge party animal, so didn't participate in their escapades.


----------

